# Creamy Parmesan Cheese Sauce



## chilerelleno (Nov 14, 2021)

*Creamy Parmesan Cheese Sauce*
5T unsalted butter
5T flour
Make a light brown roux, and add in
3c heavy cream
2.5c grated Parmesan Reggiano
1T Dijon mustard
1t salt
1/4t white pepper
Bring to a fast simmer, whisking almost constantly.
If too thick add more cream or milk.
Taste and add salt as needed to make the flavor 'pop!'

Went really well over Chicken Cordon Bleu and Hasselback Potatoes with Bacon.


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 14, 2021)

Yes please!!! Momma would love that.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2021)

Yessir that’s gonna be good for lots of dishes!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 14, 2021)

Just curious, why build the rue? Just run with cream and reduce to desired consistency. Just asking. Nothing wrong with rue, but pure cream is another level.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2021)

Dammit! Just when I thought I was catching up with my to try list! You had to post this.    Ok , just kidding,  never gonna catch up on that list but gonna try it for sure.

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 15, 2021)

Intense! Book mark for “the list that never ends!”


----------

